# Desert Safari



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a good company offering desert safaris in Dubai? I'm particularly interested in riding a camel and an ATV. Thanks.!


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Sean2008 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good company offering desert safaris in Dubai? I'm particularly interested in riding a camel and an ATV. Thanks.!


Among all, Arabian Adventures is probably one of the most expensive, but definitely the best one. You will find safari price between 140 and 310 AED. The difference is very simple: food, entertainment, camp, quality of ride, etc. So don't go for the cheapest one for sure. Plus it's always better to go with a company, which is well-insured. As you may know there are accidents happening sometimes, i.e. car may turn while duning, so check that as well.


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

i want to try it also so if you fond any one plz take me with you I am seriosly


----------

